# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Un articulo para grabar en la mente

## shark

En el numero de este mes de Genii , John Racherbaumer , hace una reflexión de un tema más que hablado: internet y si ayuda o no a la magia.

Resumiendo :hace una comparativa entre un chico de 15 años que conoce y el, comentando que ese chico (con una tecnica por encima de la media) tiene a su disposición ya , la misma información que el tardo más de 10 años en conseguir y asimilar.

Según nuestro amigo John, sobra información , que haya 3000 magos mediocres más , no ayuda a la magia.

No puedo estar mas de acuerdo con el.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

De todas formas, a mí lo único que me reconforta es que "esos chavales de 15 años técnicamente impecables" lo que saben es hacer trucos, que es lo que enseñan en el Youtube, no magia. Los 10 años de estudio de la magia de este respetable caballero no se pueden ni comparar siquiera con el año de asimilación técnica de trucos del prepúber ese: es más, eso es una falta de respeto   :Wink:  Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Shinoda

Internet es algo que ayuda al que de verdad quiere aprender, pero lo malo es que al que no quiere aprender también...
Jorge Blass dice en el documental de Tamariz que es algo muy útil ya que pone a tu disposición TODO lo que quieras, pero ese es el problema que TODOS TIENEN ACCESO A TODO.
Desvío un poco el tema hacia la piratería ( creo que ambos temas tienen un hilo que los une), el problema es basicamente el Burro y demas programas de descarga gratuita en el que puedes coger lo que quieras.
Los libros no peligran ya que es imposible leerlos en el ordenador e inmediatamente se dejan por dificultad, pero lo que verdaderamente hace que la magia peligre son los videos, ya que un video descargado es exactamente igual que un video comprado legalmente. La solución sería apelar a la conciencia de los magos, ya que si se han gastado el dinero en un videoque no sean tan estupidos de ponerlo en común con cualquiera.

Conclusión: Internet tiene una doble cara, una beneficiosa y otra ni mucho menos útil para la magia.

Saludos :!:

----------


## ChaMeR

> Según nuestro amigo John, sobra información , que haya 3000 magos mediocres más , no ayuda a la magia.


A la magia no la ayuda pero a un buen mago si... a que voy
A que si de cada 3001 magos 3000 son mediocres y 1 es muy bueno, ese bueno se va a destacar mucho, y la gente se da cuenta de eso, el profano es muy exigente y sabe diferenciar un mago mediocre de uno bueno, se da cuenta facil, entonces como decia, a la magia no la ayuda xq le quita prestigio, pero al mago, al que REALMENTE es mago, lo beneficia, porque sabe que el resto son mediocres o simplemente no sienten la magia, por mas que un chico de 15 años tenga perfeccion en tecnica, nunca va a superar a alguien que tenga 10 años de experiencia, xq eso (la experiencia) no se reemplaza con nada...

ChaMeR

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> Según nuestro amigo John, sobra información , que haya 3000 magos mediocres más , no ayuda a la magia.
> 
> 
> el profano es muy exigente y sabe diferenciar un mago mediocre de uno bueno, 
> ChaMeR


eso es si VEN a uno bueno (tu o yo, por ejemplo  :twisted: ), si no pensaran que la magia es esa chorrada que hacen los mediocres , porque no han visto otra cosa.

----------


## joepc

Yo creo que no es tan malo como lo pintan, sirve para crear aficiones, lo malo es la gente sin interés y sin cabeza que no sabe calibrar el momento en que pueden mostrar un efecto sin fastidiarlo, yo llevo casi un año y se que hay muchas cosas que se hacer pero no estoy preparado para mostrar al profanos, es muy duro practicar y practicar durante meses para hacer algo perfecto.

----------


## ChaMeR

> Iniciado por ChaMeR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por shark
> 
> ...


si tienes razon, sin embargo...
El mago que no sea mediocre va a ser conocido y por tanto si ese mago es conocido es a quienes los profanos van a querer ir a ver, si yo te digo a ti que mañana a la noche en el Bar A esta Juan Tamariz y en el Bar B esta juan perez, que no es conocido pero es mago tambien, tu querras ir a ver a  Tamariz, xq es un bueno mago, porque no es mediocre y porque gracias a eso y muchas cosas mas se hizo conocido...

ChaMeR

----------


## Tereso

Interesantes las opiniones de todos  :Wink:  si me permiten ahora vertiré la mía:

Primero que nada, hay que hacer una serie de consideraciones... Nuestro punto final sería si el internet ayuda o no ayuda a la magia, partiendo hacia atrás habría que pensar en qué representa la magia para cada quien y por consiguiente esa respuesta podrá definir el cómo se tomará este viaje de aprendizaje, siguiendo, habría que considerar una parte muy definitiva en la mayoría de los casos de éxito/fracaso en cualquier rama de conocimiento: Los medios económicos.

En la primera premisa, la representatividad de la magia, creo yo que existen al menos dos principales "tendencias", la primera y más común es el deseo de impresionar al prójimo, en la cual entrarán de seguro los 3000 magos mediocres; y la segunda, que está más relacionada con el deseo de crear y la necesidad de creer (baso lo anterior en asumir que la mayoria de los magos que tomamos en serio esto somos fervientes creyentes del dulce ilusionismo). Está más que claro cual es la "tendencia" que seguirán los magos buenos...

Sin embargo, en muchas ocasiones los magos con tendencias decentes y con ciertas habilidades pueden ver limitados sus conocimientos y sus fronteras dado que en ciertas edades y condiciones económicas se vuelve un martirio el siquiera poder comprar un mazo de barajas, cuanto más el adquirir un libro o un dvd (cuyas ventajas y desventajas dejamos a un lado para su debate ya que se tratan en hilos ya existentes).

Es en este punto donde se presenta el infaltable dilema ético, comprar de una tienda por un costo fuera de alcance o bajar de internet material de primer nivel sin costo alguno pero con el claro efecto perjudicial sobre la producción de estos materiales...

Todo lo anterior, creo, nos puede ayudar a sacar una buena conclusión al respecto de si la internet es buena para la Magia o no.

En mi muy particular punto de vista, la internet es una navaja de dos filos en todo el sentido de la expresión y el ejercicio de este lindo arte no se ve excento de las ventajas y desventajas de esta tecnología, por lo cual, al menos para mi, es imposible contestar con un simple Sí o No a una tan importante cuestión.

Saludo a todos con el respeto que me merecen y reitero que no es mi intención ofender ni contraponerme a nadie al expresar mis opiniones, que en todo caso, solo son eso y así deberan tomarse   :Wink:

----------


## shark

osea que tanto escribir para no mojarse..  8-) (lo digo sin mala leche ojo)

Quizas la pregunta sea ¿hay demasiada informacion sobre magia? ¿debe estar toda ella al alcance de cualquiera (como está , no nos engañemos)?

Pongo un ejemplo : un chico que se estaba iniciando en la magia de nuestro circulo en menos de 2 meses habia comprado.... 11 libros de cartomagia!!!! Uno de ellos el expert card techniche y otro el kaplan. Y segun palabras textuales, no eran tan buenos como se decia y no tenian juegos aprovechables.... Eso si, videos del youtube veia mil.

----------


## eldavy

Internet es un arma de doble filo, en el sentido de que podemos encontrar prácticamente cualquier información, tanto válida como errónea, y hay que saber discriminarlas.
Es fundamental saber hacer uso de la información, que es tanta que no es sencilla de asimilar.
Creo que internet puede ser bueno para la magia; en mi caso gracias a internet he conseguido unas pautas para empezar, para adquirir libros adecuados a mi situación, a su vez aconsejados por gente versada en la materia que he conocido gracias a la red... puedo además ilustrar lo estudiado con vídeos para mejor comprensión... gracias a los videos a veces aprendo lo que NO se debe hacer...
Gracias a la red he podido entender un poquito los principios de este arte, asimilar que cualquiera puede hacer un truco sin ser pillado, pero que para hacer magia hacen falta más ingredientes, he aprendido que el más importante de ellos es el ensayo de todo lo que un juego/rutina implica.

La información es comparable a los superpoderes: en principio son buenos, pero depende del uso que se les dé pueden no serlo.

----------


## mayico

comparto totalmente la opinión de eldavy.

y hablo un poquito de todo esto. yo entiendo que internet explica cosas que en la opinión de un buen mago, no se tienen que explicar (reglas de la magia) pero bueno, tambien en la opinión de un cristiano, no tendria que haber pornografía, y en la opinión de... y así  con cada tema que quieras.
ahora bien con respecto a que si un chaval de 15 años es mejor que una persona que lleva 10 años estudiando la magia... pues está claro que no, (o que sí quien sabe) pero lo que quiero decir, es que con el tiempo, ese chaval cuando pasen diez años, quizá si sea bueno y quizá sea mejor.

y ahora a favor de internet digo, no al youtube y programas y paginas similares. 
pero... tengo que agradecer, que gracias a internet, he podido ampliar lo que se (muy poco) de la magia. con 9 años empecé ha hacer trucos, ahora ya hago juegos de magia, algún dia haré magia solamente.
en Melilla, no hay tiendas (gracias a internet conozco un montón).
en Melilla, no hay escuelas, gracias a internet sé donde hay y he podido viajar a una de ellas, y tambien he podido conocer a gente (adultos mas que nada) que me dan clases teoricas con sus palabras en los foros.
en Melilla, no hay magos y gracias a internet sigo intentando hacer magia, porque sé que hay gente que comparte la misma ilusión que tengo yo. si no fuese por internet quizá no podría haber ampliado conocimientos porque en mi ciudad no hay más.

y por eso digo lo que puse antes, llevo desde los 9 ahora tengo 21, pues todos esos años pegado a la magia, pero claro, mi avance al no estar en relación con otros magos, pues va muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy lento, y un chaval que lleve 1 año en una escuela... seguro que me da mil vueltas.

----------


## Tereso

> osea que tanto escribir para no mojarse..  8-) (lo digo sin mala leche ojo)


¿Entonces para qué lo dices? jajajaja Bueno, mi estimado Shark, es que a veces me agarra una "verborrea" que no puedo refrenar y digo y digo tantas cosas de sumo interés para mi que a su vez pueden carecer de sentido para los demás, jejeje como quiera se que no eres mala leche, y agradezco que te tomes el tiempo de leerme  :Wink: 





> Quizas la pregunta sea ¿hay demasiada informacion sobre magia? ¿debe estar toda ella al alcance de cualquiera (como está , no nos engañemos)?
> 
> Pongo un ejemplo : un chico que se estaba iniciando en la magia de nuestro circulo en menos de 2 meses habia comprado.... 11 libros de cartomagia!!!! Uno de ellos el expert card techniche y otro el kaplan. Y segun palabras textuales, no eran tan buenos como se decia y no tenian juegos aprovechables.... Eso si, videos del youtube veia mil.


Vas con toda la razón... sin embargo, como comenta tambien Mayico, hay muchos magos, entre ellos yo, los cuales si no tuvieramos la posibilidad de accesar vía internet a estos recursos (foros, tiendas) solo Dios y Max Maven saben qué sería de nosotros, jeje...

----------


## Dante_Drums

yo estaba un día viendo la tele cuando vi a un mago hacer un número que me dejó alucinado (Román García, en concreto). La siguiente semana mis ratos libres se centraron en recopilar información en internet, conceptos, nombres, saber que era exactamente eso a lo que llamaban "magia" y en ver muchos muchos muchos videos de magos. Posteriormente un amigo me habló de una joya: el canuto xD, pero de no ser por internet, a día de hoy not endría ni idea de lo que es este maravilloso mundo.
Por eso se merece mi aprobación.
También es cierto, que la misma información que yo conseguí la puede conseguir cualquier otro a poco que se moleste, y en muchos casos solo lo hará por bacilar un poco frente a los colegas con un par de trucos sacados de Terra y quedar bien... o, como dice el primer mensaje de este post, añadir un mago mediocre más a la larga lista.
Por ello no merece mi aprobación.

Que dilema, no? xD

----------


## javier ezkerekotxa

> osea que tanto escribir para no mojarse..  8-) (lo digo sin mala leche ojo)
> 
> Quizas la pregunta sea ¿hay demasiada informacion sobre magia? ¿debe estar toda ella al alcance de cualquiera (como está , no nos engañemos)?
> 
> .


 las preguntas que haces se responden con un si y un no, por ese  orden.
Pero la realidad es que la magia como todas las cosas en este mundo han entrado a internet y a ese campo no se le pueden poner puertas, bueno sí las que uno mismo se construye para sí mismo.
quiero decir que a mí internet me ha animado a volver a la magia, donde vivo apenas hay gente dedicada a este arte, no hay tiendas especializadas,ni siquiera puedo ver mas que una o dos veces al año sesiones de magia en directo. Está claro que eso me lo facilita la red. Otra cosa es que uno quiera ser mago y y su cultura o su inteligencia le hagan encauzar con sentido y criterio esa información. Puedo asegurarte que, por ejemplo, este foro que existe gracias a internet, da mas información en un día que la que pude conseguir hace quince años , en todo un año; sin embargo tambien me está sirviendo para tomarme mi vuelta "al cole" con mas tranquilidad  y mejor preparado de lo que hubiera estado de otra forma, lo que no quiere decir que yo tenga mucha cultura ni sea inteligente ¡por dios! solo que me apetece hacer magia y disfrutar de ella...

----------


## Sendal

Estamos en los tiempos de la información libre, yo creo que esto nos perjudica sin darnos cuenta, y a la vez con un control nos puede ayudar, aunque es muy complicado,complicadisimo.
     ahí el arma de doble filo.  
     Me refiero a ese mago que ha tenido su libreto al mes que ha sudado, que se ha disgustado, de alguna manera la escasez de informacion le ha convertido en lo que es, y que de esa pequeña semilla han brotado todas esas astucias, juegos, ideas, y lo que es ahora, un mago. 
      Sisi y le ha costado lo suyo conseguir ciertas cosas. Y luego ver cosas y pensar,  pero si eso ya lo había pensado yo, y aunque algun dia te des cuenta de que ya estan inventadas, da igual la satisfacción de que salgan de uno es lo mejor que te puede ocurrir, es porque vas por buen camino. lo vas agradecer mil veces mas,le vas a dar mas valor, también hay que pensar que  si una persona aprende juegos por Internet si los hace mal poco a poco se desilusionara y dejara de hacerlos, y ese mal juego durara poco en la cabeza de sus conocidos, durara muy poco.
       En cambio yo creo que perjudica mucho a la evolución de un mago, a empezar la casa por el tejado y esas cosas, tambien salen muchos magos en serie. 
       Es como el artesano que hace años con la escasas herramientas y medios que poseía se comía la cabeza y ponía todo su arte para ese acabado perfecto, hoy en día hay artesanos que cuentan con mas ayudas, maquinas sin ir mas lejos ya lo hacen todo, pero esos baldes o lo que diantres hicieran, los del viejo artesano cada uno de ellos sera único e irrepetible.
      Lo mismo pasa con la magia, no hay que dejarse llevar, los conocimientos... bueno, pero sin emborracharse, lo digo por experiencia, me gustaria haber tenido los ojos cerrados en algunas ocasiones, a veces es mejor saber poco, limitarte a tus baldes y a sus acabados, ser unico, porque si realmente eres un artista con lo poco o mucho que sabes y tienes a tu alcance, podemos sacar mas en limpio, que en toda la inmensidad de Internet, como por ejemplo saber lo que queremos y lo que buscamos, que ya es mucho, mucho...y que gratificante cuando es uno mismo el que da en su propia solución.

----------


## Mago Aranda

El señor internet ha jodido a muchas artes. a la musica le ha hecho muchisimo daño. dejandola en bancarrota. con la pirateria.. el proximo el cine..y como no a la magia tambien se le esta haciendo mucho daño..cualquier profano puede coger un libro de magia y ponerse a desvelar todos los secretos subiendolos al youtube etc.. se revelan casi todos los trucos y algunos buenisimos de esos que dice uno ..sera posible el jili..p..ass.. este revelando ese juegazo. de esta forma cualquier profano puede ver los trucos revelados 
 la magia se deberia de tratar solo en foros de magos y gente de verdad interesada en el tema..y los secretos deberian de estar para quien de verdad este interesado en este arte..
a mi no me preocupa que haya 3000 magos mediocres..pero si que
me molesta el que se pueda colocar todo tipo de videos explicando los secretos a todo profano         una prueba mas                  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNk4P9Q8sGg

----------


## Benji_

> El señor internet ha jodido a muchas artes. a la musica le ha hecho muchisimo daño. dejandola en bancarrota. con la pirateria..


Eso... tu preguntale a los Artic Monkeys, a Samba da Rua o al señor Wolfang Amadeus Mozart (mejor a los que editaban sus discos), verás que te dicen... Ha sonado a frase de Ramoncín eso, ¿eh?  :Wink1:  También preguntale a los grupos cuanto sacan de sus discos, y preguntales de paso cuanto sacan de sus conciertos, etc...etc... 

En fin, siento el Off Topic, pero me ha llegado al alma esto (aunque como se diría en la historia interminable "Esta es otra historia que debe ser contada en otro lugar... "  :Wink1: ).

Mi opinión breve (sobre la magia e internet):

  Internet es bueno y malo *como todo en esta vida*

  Te voy a poner un ejemplo (y ya después que se me lapide en la plaza pública), antes de comprarme el canuto en papel, me lo baje de la burra. 

   Mi economia no da para pagar 40 y pico euros y ver que un libro no se adapta a lo que quiero o no me gusta. Lo ví, y según lo vi me dije "joe, este libro mola!!" y directamente me fuí a una buena tienda de Magia y me lo compré.

   Ningún ser en su sano juicio se tragaría un libro de "estudio" como es un libro de magia en pdf en su ordenador.

   Con respecto a los vídeos, pues no gasto (me gusta mas los libros), pero si un video merece mucho la pena, la gente se lo comprará.

   Con respecto a los cientos de niñatos que hacen juegos en el you tube y que acaban desvelando el secreto...

   Pues sí, es chungo, pero yo sabiendo como se hacen algunos juegos, los he visto repetidos por profesionales y me he quedado tonto... pero tonto tonto, por que el arte es eso ARTE (en mayusculas).

   Un truquero no es arte, es un tititireo si es que llega. Rene Lavand hace el "revoltijo" señores, y tan ricamente... y yo por lo menos me quedo con la boca de tres palmos cada vez que lo veo.

   (y ahora va una teoría que tengo de siempre, con esto me despido para meterme debajo de mi roca por que me van a llover de todos los lados  :Wink1: ).


  Es un problema basar el éxito de un arte en el desconocimiento por parte de otros del método para realizarla, y es duro pero es así, es problemático.

  Es como hacer "security through obscurity", está feacientemente demostrado que esto siempre ha hecho aguas (y sino que se lo pregunten a la gente que trabaja con criptografía...).

  Lamentablemente la magia tiene una parte de esto, pero también una parte de mucho más: La presentación, el arte escénico, el buen hacer en un escenario, el carisma, la técnica impecable...

  Todo esto tiene que pesar una barbaridad, tiene que "blindar" este arte ante el problema de tres crios haciendo trucos en el youtube, mucho más que los propios secretos.

  Con esto no quiero decir que no se guarden, ¡Dios me libre! Pero la fortaleza de este arte (al menos como yo puedo llegar a entenderlo), va (y tiene que ir), más allá de solo guardar el secreto (aunque si se guarda mucho mejor).

  Lo dicho, una opinión como otra cualquiera  :Smile1: 

Un saludo,

----------


## The Jack

En mi opinion debemos entender que el revelar trucos ya sea por internet o contandoselo a un profano por que nos lo pide o por que quiero mostrale como lo engañe es un tema en si mismo. Si los magos durante muchisimo tiempo han logrado que sus secretos no se transmitan a quien no correspondia por que no seguir haciendolo ahora.
Internet es solo un medio de comunicaciòn (mas masio claro) pero el problema esta en quein comunica los secretos abiertamente. 
Creo que lo magos debemos mas que unca inculcar el por que no se deben revelar los secretos a quienes se los enseñamos y elegir muy bien a quienes se los enseñamos. Es muy probable que un niño de 15 años no tenga la madurez suficiente para entender el perjuicio que causa haciendo esto y encima la tentaciòn de ser famoso por 15 minutos en internet es muy fuerte.
Ahora como conclusiòn opino que internet perjudica a la magia si su acceso es libre a profanos y ayuda a la magia cuando algun mago de cualquier lugar del mundo busca un juego, dato o intercambia informaciòn a travès de la misma.
Posible soluciòn: Sitios con seguridad para magos, mayor cuidado de a quien enseñamos trucos.

----------


## Zen

Les recuerdo señores que estamos leyendo sus opiniones gracias a internet y así nos nutrimos unos a otros.
Mi opinion: todo lo que da libertad al individuo y fomenta la comunicacion es positivo. Internet es algo grande y buenísimo si se utiliza con conocimiento, y si lo unico que hace el internauta es coleccionar "trucos" pues peor para el, porque se va a aburrir enseguida...es más, algun dia verá uno de los juegos que él piensa que conoce realizado por un mago de verdad y se volverá a quedar a cuadros pensando ¿como lo hizo??

----------


## Ayy

Bueno, hay que tener en cuenta que muchos profanos empiezan a buscar por internet como hacer cierto truco que les ha gustado y la magia les engancha, gracias a internet. Aunque quiza si que habría que limitar la cantidad de información que se puede encontrar libremente, ya que el otro dia vi en youtube a un niño de no mas de 8 años, con una pésima técnica, y dejando ver claramente el secreto (no enseñandolo, sino que de la mala manera de hacerlo se veia el secreto) de la moneda en la lata de Criss Angel  (o que enseña el). Y por qué? Pues porque en youtube también encontramos el cómo se hace...
no me gustaría cerrar youtube, ya que también hay videos colgados de magos como Dai Vernon o Aldo Colombini, pero si me gustaría que la gente con algo de respeto por la magia no colgara esas cosas...

----------


## gabim1

yo opino que internet ayuda, lo que no ayuda es la gente que no entiende nada de magia , porque no se los puede considerar magos a aquellas personas que suben juegos a ciertas paginas y enseñan como se hacen, internet bien usado es muy util ahora mal usado puede ser un desastre.

----------


## swaze

Creo y lo digo sin animo a ofender, que tenéis algunos conceptos erróneos (o quizás sean los míos los equivocados quien sabe) pero decir que estamos en la época de la información libre, pero que esta debería estar controlada, creo que ya de por si es una contradicción en toda regla.

pero quisiera partir desde un principio para exponer mi punto de vista.

Antes de la existencia de internet, o incluso cuando ya existía pero no estaba tan generalizado su uso, cualquier persona interesada en magia podía acceder a los conocimientos.

Vendían libros, vendían vídeos y siempre estaba el amigo que podía copiartelos con su doble lector de VHS o una videocámara. Todos podíamos acceder a ese contenido, aunque fuese pagando y aunque fuese algo mas complicado de encontrar, cuando acudíamos a una tienda a adquirirlo no nos pedían "carnet de mago", no importaba si fuésemos unos expertos o simplemente alguien que quería destripar un truco.

Hoy en día no necesitamos patearnos una ciudad buscando una tienda de magia para adquirir un libro y poder estudiar una técnica, tampoco para destripar un truco, pero....eso ya lo podíamos hacer antes también (eso si, pateando la ciudad). Incluso antes de que pudiésemos usar internet para aprender magia, ya había programas televisivos que nos mostraban el truco y como realizarlo, y creerme cuando os digo que eso era mas perjudicial, puesto que el que llega a contenido sobre magia en Internet es porque lo ha buscado, porque de alguna forma esta interesado en el, pero esos programas, llegaban al que quería saber y al que no, y probablemente destruyo la ilusión de mucha gente. Quien no recuerda al magoc de la capucha de ¿antena 3?...no solo destripo grandes trucos sino que desde que se quito la capucha no he vuelto a dormir bien... 

Internet no es bueno ni es malo, como todo en esta vida puede usarse para ambas cosas, es como un coche, nos puede servir para llegar antes a nuestro destino o para hacer maldades a los viandantes, pero no por ello podemos atribuirle conceptos solo aplicables al ser humano.

Saliendome un poco del tema (lo siento no puedo evitarlo) la libre circulación de la información SIEMPRE es positiva, y cuanto menos control haya sobre ella mejor, puesto que no creo que haya nadie capacitado para decidir a que contenido debe poder acceder cada uno.

Por ultimo y como OFF-Topic total, las compañas discográficas han ganado el año pasado un 340% mas de beneficios que el anterior, superando una máxima histórica, así que no creo que anden muy en banca rota. pero ese es otro tema a tratar...

Espero que mis opiniones no sean tomadas a mal por nadie pues están vertidas desde una posición de absoluto respeto y concordia; ademas, no dejan de ser eso, simples opiniones.

----------


## Mago Manè

¿ un arma  es buena o mala?  Pues depende de quien haya detras como en internet, como siempre lo malo no es el instrumento si no el uso que los malditos humanos hacemos de el, como siempre convertimos el oro,  un metal precioso, en puro objeto de deseo por el que llegar a matar, como siempre , alguien crea la polvora con la que se contruyen fuegos artificiales y algun desquiciado la usa para matar. Señores esta cuestion va mucho mas haya, lo importante es si el ser humano esta realmente capacitado para usar el poder que tiene.

----------


## juanete

NO,NO esta capacitado, falta mucho , falta evolucionar, falta, amor, falta empatia, falta, falta,falta

----------


## JBG

Para mi la pregunta exacta no es:

¿Daña internet a la magia por revelar secretos de la misma a cualquiera?

Sino, (en plan más científico-ortodoxo jeje):

_>>> Dado el caso de un día cualquiera en que hagamos un juego de magia cualquiera a un grupo cualquiera de espectadores...

¿es alta la probabilidad, o lo será con el tiempo, de que el espectador, (si es uno), o un porcentaje "importante" de estos si son varios, conozca al menos una de las técnicas que has utilizado en el juego, sea capaz de reconocerla mientras la haces, y en consecuencia esto provoque que su disfrute del juego se merme de manera "importante", y todo esto debido a internet?. <<<
_
La razón de que intente detallar la pregunta, es porque quizás si reflexionamos más sobre la probabilidad real de que esto ocurra, sobre el daño real que verdaderamente es "posible" que internet haga a la magia... quizás no nos asuste tanto.

Lo intento de nuevo: ¿Verdaderamente es un temor razonable el que uno pueda tener a Internet por si acaso cuando presentemos a alguien un juego de magia reconoce algo del mismo y ya deje de disfrutarlo?, es decir, ¿es fácil que esto suceda?.

Sinceramente, yo pienso que realmente no es tan fácil que eso ocurra, es decir para mi es un *NO* la respuesta a ambas preguntas.

*----A partir de aquí sólo leer el que quiera saber porqué pienso que no, (no pretendo aburrir a nadie jeje, total es sólo mi opinión)---*

Por supuesto que ni aunque yo tuviera razón eso iba a justificar algunas cosas malas de Internet, por supuesto que no, pero como la libertad de información que vivimos actualmente en internet es un tema prácticamente incontrolable, casi es mejor centrarse en los daños reales que esto tiene, porque solución desde luego no le vamos a dar ni aquí ni en ningún otro sitio, sino que se lo pregunten a la lucha que tiene la industria de la música con lo suyo por ejemplo. Así que sigo centrándome en si el problema es tan grave o no...

Hay muchas cosas a tener en cuenta por las que he respondido con NO, para empezar habría que calcular cuánto bien ha hecho a la magia Internet, si ha hecho algún bien, que parece ser que sí de algún modo, y restar esa cantidad, si se pudiera, al mal que ha hecho, ya eso suavizaría la "condena" a Internet. Pero volviendo a las preguntas no creo que haya un porcentaje elevado de personas que: "tienen internet y se interesan por la magia y ven videos y recuerdan durante años las tecnicas que ven y las reconocen en todo juego que se les presente y no sienten placer por tanto al ver el juego". Pensar que esta idea incluso es poco sostenible por si misma, por ejemplo, si alguien se interesa así por la magia, pues vaya..., ¿no será que aprende bastante, qué posiblemente se interesa también por libros, y que por tanto tiene un nivel de interés por la magia que sepa lo que sepa a fin de cuentas, el disfruta con la buena magía?, ¿porque incluso un mago profesional disfruta viendo magia, digo yo no?, y si sólo era una cosa muy esporádica en plan destroza-técnicas que vio 3 videos y encima lo contó por ahí... ¿no será que su escaso interés real por la magia en general caerá por su propio peso y le hará olvidar dichas técnicas o incapacitarle para que se de el caso remoto de que reconozca las técnicas en un juego bien presentado a nivel profesional o nivel alto y además deje de disfrutar por ello?, y esto último se aplica a sus amigos a los que contó lo que vio.

En fin... que a fin de cuentas quizás no es tan horrible este tema, Ojo, sin dejar de ser negativo, al menos si nos centramos a propósito, claro está, en esta faceta de Internet, la negativa respecto a la magia.
-----------------------

----------


## Mago Manè

Lo que esta claro es que internet lo acelera todo, pone toda la informacion al alcance de cualquiera, sea buena o mala informacion o buena o mala utilizacion de esa informacion.

----------


## marox

emmm,bueno  :Oops:   , yo amo la magia, para mi es una pasion..pero NO TENGO DINERO...y tengo que descargar algunos libros de **** y tambien videos =(, si ya se, pensaran que estoy haciendo muy , muy mal, pero es que no tengo suficiente dinero, a lo sumo, me podre comprar una cosa por año, y si tengo que esperar un año....la verdad no se....de todas formas me encantaria comprarme un FP, y Hilo...ya saben cual.....pero bueno...no puedo! asi que me tengo que conformar con las cartas que tenga, y la teoria que encuentre por internet....
que les parece?
cuando me odian?

----------


## Némesis

¿Una cosa al año dices? Para qué quieres más, eso ya es mucho... Pongamos que por tu cumpleaños alguien te regala un libro de ilusionismo... Puede que hasta dentro de tres años no necesites otro... Barajas tal vez sí, pero tampoco son tan caras.

----------


## zarkov

Hay un sistema muy bueno cuando no se tiene dinero:
Trabajar. Es el que utiliza mucha gente. Quien dice trabajar dice hacer recados a cambio de propinas, lavar el coche de un familiar, repartir propaganda, echar una mano a alguien en verano...

Es sorprendente pero con ese sistema luego se pueden comprar cosas, eso sí, es un poco cansado. Pero merece la pena porque así las cosas se disfrutan más, cuando se consiguen con esfuerzo   :Wink:  .

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a dejarnos de tonterías.
Antes de nacer la mayoría de los integrantes del foro (menos Zarkov, pero el tenía "lo suyo" con Rasputín) ya se vendía en las librerías de la época un libro en el que se desvelaban desde juegos con cartas hasta grandes ilusiones.
¿Y qué?

Todo el mundo conoce el juego de la desaparición del pañuelo con el FP y harto estoy de hacerlo delante de gente sin que nadie se "jipie" ni media.

Tanto se ha hablado de esto que ya aburre.

¡Hala! ¡A padecer!

Y que conste que la culpa de que se desvelen cosas en youtube es de todos los que entran en esa página. Si nadie entra, la página desaparece y adiós revelaciones y piratería.

----------


## shark

si, es como lo de esconder los libros, en mi casa la libreria del salón esta llena de suelo a techo de libros de magia, ¿sabeis cuantas personas que han venido a casa y que sabian que eran libros de magia han ojeado alguno de estos libros? ninguna

----------


## Némesis

El chico no está hablando de que haya secretos al descubierto o no, sinó de que no tiene dinero para comprar todo lo que él quisiera. Y en mi opinión bajárselo del intenné no sustituye el comprárselo.

----------


## swaze

> Y que conste que la culpa de que se desvelen cosas en youtube es de todos los que entran en esa página. Si nadie entra, la página desaparece y adiós revelaciones y piratería.


Hoy nos hemos levantados extremistas por lo que veo xD; no creo que la solución sea hacerle la puñeta a Google y Youtube dejando de usar un servicio que por otra parte me parece magnifico; y tampoco creo que podamos acusarlos de piratería por lo menos no aquí en España.

En cuanto a bajarse libros de Internet, personalmente me parece un error; si, todos nos hemos bajado o nos bajamos películas de Internet (deberíais ver mi colección) pero leer en el PC es muy sufrido y lo que es mas importante, el mundo de los escritores no es como el de los directores de cine o los actores.

Cuando llegue a este foro no podía comprarme el Canuto, y me lo baje, hasta que dos meses después me pude hacer con una copia original del mismo, cosa que tenía clara que haría desde el principio.

----------


## A2

En mi opinion la Internet es buena o mala segun quien las usa. Por mi parte tengo 15 añso y en you tube vi hacer magia pero no revelarlas, osea que hay personas que quieren poner un video en you tube para que por un minuto la gente diga "mira lo que esta haciendo" pero a la hora se olvidan y coincido con que si un juego es presentado por un mago con 10 años de experiencia no va a ser lo mismo con uno que no tiene ni un mes

----------


## pontiak

yo voy a una escuela de magia con henry evans, y henry me conto que hace algunos años salio  una revista semanal que revelaba trucos, y aun asi ese fue el año con mayor numero de alumnos en la escuela...
el tema es que se puede enseñar juegos automaticos o tencnicas 100% basicas, pero en algunas paginas se enseñan trucos como el nose puede hacer mas lento de lavand o el penetracion imposible de henry y eso se va completamente de tema

----------


## queco

Internet lo único que hace es ofrecer gratis lo que antes era pagando. Nada más.

Yo los libro los compro porque me gustan. Jamás he podido estudiar de un pdf, no tiene alma. A partir de ahí, me importa poco que la gente sepa "secretos". Posiblemente internet sea la mejor escuela de "pistas falsas" en su sentido más Tamariziano (raro ha quedado esto, si), que se pueda encontrar. Y eso, hay que saber aprovecharlo.

----------


## pontiak

> Internet lo único que hace es ofrecer gratis lo que antes era pagando. Nada más.
> 
> 
> 
> Posiblemente internet sea la mejor escuela de "pistas falsas" y eso, hay que saber aprovecharlo.


100% de acuerdo

----------


## elmanu

Pues yo tengo 15 años y no voy colgando los secretos en youtube.
 :roll:

----------


## CeReuS

¿Este tema no se hablado ya en otros miles de posts?

----------


## azegarra

Yo he sido un mago frustrado desde una fiesta cuando yo tendria 8 años (Ahora tengo 38) y vi a un mago hacer achicar sus cartas en la mano, siempre quise aprender juegos, de hecho aprendia algunos que algun tio me enseñaba, pero solo quiero decir que en un pais tercermundista como el mio, si no existiese Internet:

 No hubiese visto el video de Cardini, que fue lo que me animo a  empezar en esto, luego de 30 años de preguntarme como aprenderan los magos?
 No hubiese podido comprar ningun libro de magia
 No hubiese conocido a grandes magos como Dai vernon, Cardini,    Channing Pollack, Fred Kaps 
 No hubiese conocido tanta gente enamorada de la magia  como en este foro
 No sabria que existen unas cartas bycicle,

Y que cosas mas no?

Mejor porque nos preguntamos que hubiese pasado si no existiese el Internet?

Saludos

----------


## pablo-nerja

azegarra lleva toda la razón.

----------


## pontiak

> si no existiese Internet:
> 
>  No hubiese visto el video de Cardini, que fue lo que me animo a  empezar en esto, luego de 30 años de preguntarme como aprenderan los magos?
>  No hubiese podido comprar ningun libro de magia
>  No hubiese conocido a grandes magos como Dai vernon, Cardini,    Channing Pollack, Fred Kaps 
>  No hubiese conocido tanta gente enamorada de la magia  como en este foro
>  No sabria que existen unas cartas bycicle,
> 
> Y que cosas mas no?
> ...


no existiria este foro

----------


## bubhosh

El problema es que la magia se basa justamente en no revelar el secreto del juego. y justamente internet esta creado para compartir asi que de base son incompatibles internet y la magia me parece.
Yo de magia tengo una semana nomas de estudio :P de internet algunos años ya trabajando :P prefiero opinar mas de eso  :Smile1: 
Salu2

----------


## Ittel

os puedo asegurar de que únicamente los que aprecian la magia y desean a ser buenos magos buscan y rebuscan en internet, y ya que en estos tiempos tenemos esa ventaja no la vamos a desperdiciar no?
Yo si no fuera por internet no sabría ni la mitad de cosas que he aprendido sobre magia.
También es verdad que no sólo cuenta la técnica, tienes que observar a otros magos y fijarte bien que, en realidad, lo que crea la magia no es ocultar bien el truco con muchísima técnica, sino pequeños detalles como el ambiente, la mirada, etc. Eso, con pocas actuaciones en público que realices te vas a dar cuenta y cuando lo corrijas, gracias a lo que has aprendido ya sea en internet o en los libros te convertirás en un buen mago.

----------

